# Nenad Krstic: The Leagues next great low post scorer



## hugeeug (Feb 9, 2006)

I know all you nets fans already know this, but this is for the people who haven't had a chance to watch this guy develop into the stud he's going to be offensively.

As of right now, I would consider Nenad to be the 3rd best natural low post scorer in the league, behind Duncan and Shaq(yes, ahead of kg). There's really nothing that he can't do offensively. He almost never misses an open jumper. He can shoot in rythm or standing still(like duncan), he plays with his back to the basket, has great inside post fakes and just has a great feel for the ball. Not to mention that he passes out of double teams as well as any big man in the game today.

I believe that the reason for his offensive explosion and consistency the past 10-15 games is that Lawrence Frank has finally sent in enough tapes to the referee commish arguing over the ticky tack fouls called on Nenad. They are finally letting the boy play, and the whole league is now witnessing what he can do if he just gets a chance to stay on the floor for 80% of this games.

True, he has his weaknesses....rebounding/defense being one of them. But he at least is a relatively smart defender, knowing when to help on the weak side, etc. 

Watching him play game in and game out, it's really hard for me to believe that this is only his 2nd year. He plays with such intelligence in the post, he reminds me of a certain someone named...Kevin Mchale, only with a better jumper.

I can't wait to see what he'll be able to do in 2-3 years.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

He seems to come up with a new post move every 3 or 4 games. He's extremely crafty near the basket. Once he gains some strength, he is going to be very scary. It really is hard to believe it's only his sophomore year.


----------



## VCFORTHREE15 (Jul 19, 2005)

hE IS A VERY SCARY SCORER! It is evident that he has worked all season on the jump shot. I mean they almost always go in. He has developed passing skills, rebounding skills, and he even blocks a few shots now and then. For him to become an all star and a top 5 center, he will need to work on his jumping ability. IF he is not in foul trouble, nenad can play 30+ minutes. I want to see him get to 40+ on certain occasions and i want him to increase his jump. He dunks more often, but he certainly can use a little more inches on his vert. If he can learn how to spring up like some of the centers, he will be top 5 no doubt.


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

He still needs to do a better job passing out of double-teams, but he's rapidly improving.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Third best post scorer? Yao, Shaq, Elton, Tim, Jermaine, Pau, Amare, KG are undoubtly better. There are another handful that are debatable.


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

hugeeug said:


> As of right now, I would consider Nenad to be the 3rd best natural low post scorer in the league, behind Duncan and Shaq(yes, ahead of kg).


YAO MING???


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Comical. 

Nenad Krstic could be put into the same group with Eddy Curry, Chris Kaman, Andrew Bogut as far as low post scorers. 

Players like Shaquille O'Neal, Yao Ming, Tim Duncan and Pau Gasol are on another planet from those guys.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> I know all you nets fans already know this, but this is for the people who haven't had a chance to watch this guy develop into the stud he's going to be offensively.
> 
> As of right now, I would consider Nenad to be the 3rd best natural low post scorer in the league, behind Duncan and Shaq(yes, ahead of kg). There's really nothing that he can't do offensively. He almost never misses an open jumper. He can shoot in rythm or standing still(like duncan), he plays with his back to the basket, has great inside post fakes and just has a great feel for the ball. Not to mention that he passes out of double teams as well as any big man in the game today.
> 
> ...


It's a good thing you'll be able to check out Pau Gasol in the next couple days, Net fan. Krstic is certainly above average, but to annoint him Top 3 above guys like Garnett and Gasol and Yao...and even non-big men like Carmelo Anthony...even guys like Eddy Curry...and then compare him to a guy who had possibly the greatest post moves ever (with a jumpshot)...is a tad over-the-top.


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Comical.
> 
> Nenad Krstic could be put into the same group with Eddy Curry, Chris Kaman, Andrew Bogut as far as low post scorers.
> 
> Players like *Shaquille O'Neal, Yao Ming, Tim Duncan and Pau Gasol* are on another planet from those guys.


Agreed. Those four are clearly in the top tier.


----------



## hugeeug (Feb 9, 2006)

If nenad averaged the amount of touches that Gasol and Yao get, if you factor aside the rebounds/blocking ability (I'm talking specifically about scoring), nenad is and will be as good or better than both of them. Nenad averages almost 10 minutes less than gasol/brand/bosh/, 5 mins less than duncan/yao, not to mention that because of foul trouble, he's the been the 3rd/4th scoring option on his own team for most of the season (until the last 15 games or so). Place him on a team where he's the man, and gets a good amount of touches, not to mention a good amount of plays run for him, there's no question in my mind that he'll average as much or more points than all of the above mentioned players.

Name me the big men in this league that have Krstic's combination of low post moves, along with an incredibly consistent jumper? Eddy Curry, Kaman, Gasol even? Don't think so. Bosh would be my answer, but again, bosh isn't a true back to the basket player(like krstic), and averages a good amount of touches more than krstic.

Try to understand that I'm not annointing him the best overall player, but rather a more complete scorer. Kaman can only shoot up close, and relies a lot on his strength to score inside. Nenad has a very limited amount of strength and almost no jumping ability, yet the ways he's able to put the ball in the basket is incredible. Say what you want about him, and I know its a bold statement, I guarantee that when he he reaches their respective ages, he'll be a more complete and efficient scorer.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Aurelino said:


> Agreed. Those four are clearly in the top tier.


That's just among centers, and I forgot Ilgauskas who is undoubtedly a better post scorer than Krstic. But I didn't realize he said post scorers period, I thought he meant centers only for some reason.You'd have to include Brand, Garnett, Bosh, Boozer, Randolph and O'Neal (Jermaine) in addition to Duncan, Yao, Shaq, Gasol and Ilgauskas. These guys are clearly better interior scorers. 

Which is to say that Nenad Krstic is a *good* low post scorer, which is *rare* in this league, but not that rare. Let's not get carried away. He is in the same class with players like Curry and Kaman, like I mentioned.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

hugeeug said:


> If nenad averaged the amount of touches that Gasol and Yao get, if you factor aside the rebounds/blocking ability (I'm talking specifically about scoring), nenad is and will be as good or better than both of them. KG is a complete player, but he seems like he's more comfortable the farther he is away from the basket, while nenad has countless post moves to fake out defenders and get that ball in the basket.
> 
> Jermaine O'Neal is debatle, and eltan brand isn't a true back to the basket player...and I say again, if you give Nenad the amount of touches brand gets per game, by next year I guarantee he would average as much or more points. Let me ask you something...who would you rather take an open jumper, Nenad or Jermaine? If you say Jermaine than you obviously haven't watched krstic at all this year.


If you give Nenad Krstic every single touch on every single possession for every game, I'll bet he averages 35 ppg.

I'll bet your team sucks the high, hard one, too.

The Los Angeles Clippers and Memphis Grizzlies are winning basketball teams because superstars like Elton Brand and Pau Gasol get a lot of touches. (And even then, Brand doesn't get many plays run for him, and Gasol gets frozen out at times by Grizz guard's inability to make plays or distribute.) The New Jersey Nets are a winning basketball team because their superstars dominate the touches and Nenad serves his role well as a fourth wheel.

Put Krstic in a go-to guy role any time in the near future, and watch the losses pile up.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Nenad is probably a lot better them some people know, and he's only going to get better with time...but I wouldn't say he's one of the best low post scorers at this point. He's got some really nice moves around the hoop and he might be at that level someday, but not now.


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

hugeeug said:


> If nenad averaged the amount of touches that Gasol and Yao get, if you factor aside the rebounds/blocking ability (I'm talking specifically about scoring), nenad is and will be as good or better than both of them. KG is a complete player, but he seems like he's more comfortable the farther he is away from the basket, while nenad has countless post moves to fake out defenders and get that ball in the basket.
> 
> Jermaine O'Neal is debatle, and eltan brand isn't a true back to the basket player...and I say again, if you give Nenad the amount of touches brand gets per game, by next year I guarantee he would average as much or more points. Let me ask you something...who would you rather take an open jumper, Nenad or Jermaine? If you say Jermaine than you obviously haven't watched krstic at all this year.
> 
> Try to understand that I'm not annointing him the best overall player, but rather a more complete scorer. Kaman can only shoot up close, and relies a lot on his strength to get defenders out of the way. Nenad has a very, very limited amount of strength and almost no jumping ability, yet the ways he's able to put the ball in the basket is incredible. Say what you want about him, and I know its a bold statement, I guarantee that when he reaches all their respective ages (yao, brand, gasol), he will be a more efficient scorer.


Let's not go crazy here. Yao, Gasol, Brand, Jermaine, KG etc. are proven scorers in the post. Krstic is only beginning to show what he can do. He still has a long way to go.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

The Nets beat the Suns last night... now Nenad is one of the best low post scorers in the league, Kidd is the best pg in the league (even though the Nets wont make it past the first round), VC is an MVP candidate, and RJ is the next Georve Gervin. Come on now Nets fans. Come on. Yeah, u guys are on a nice winning streak, but it will end and u guys can go back into ur shells.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

Please do not generalize and/or bait entire fan-bases. - *Premier*


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hairy Midget said:


> Please do not generalize and/or bait entire fan-bases. - *Premier*


news flash, YOU ARE as well for generalizing an entire fan base :yes:


----------



## Hoopla (Jun 1, 2004)

hugeeug said:


> I believe that the reason for his offensive explosion and consistency the past 10-15 games...


Krstic has averaged 16 points on 50% shooting in March. In a world where that is considered an offensive explosion, you could probably rationalize that will be a great low post scorer.



> He plays with such intelligence in the post, he reminds me of a certain someone named...Kevin Mchale, only with a better jumper.


Of course.


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

Hairy Midget said:


> Please do not generalize and/or bait entire fan-bases. - *Premier*


Look at the thread again. Not one person agrees with the thread starter.


----------



## Sad Mafioso (Nov 7, 2004)

Kid's only 22 right now, let him develop his game more and he will be talked in the same league of the D.Howard's , Bosh's etc. Difference right now is Nenad is playing 4th fiddle while putting up good numbers for a competitive team while those guys are leading their team right to the lottery.

His the second best player from last year's draft and probably no one except Net's fans know it.


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

I don't know about next great low post scorer, but Nenad is criminally underrated among typically knowledgable basketball fans. He's big, he's quick, he's among the top few shooting big men in the league, his footwork in the post is flawless, his jump hook is automatic... he's just a lethal all-around offensive threat. And he plays very good position defense. 

Is he on the level of Shaq, Duncan, Yao, Brand, ect in terms of low post scoring? No, of course not. But he's 22 years-old. There's absolutely nothing holding Nenad back from being a 20+ PPG scorer on a hugely successful team. Hell, expect him to put up around 17 NEXT YEAR. 

And he's definately a far more skilled scorer than Kaman or Bogut.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

Someone alert me when he has a higher shooting percentage than Kwame Brown.

Low post players that are better at what they do than Nenad Krstic:

Pau Gasol
Chris Bosh
Shaquille O'Neal
Alonzo Mourning
Eddy Curry
Andrew Bogut
Yao Ming
Zydrunas Ilgauskas
Elton Brand
Dwight Howard
Kenyon Martin
Carlos Boozer

With cases being available for many many many more players.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

> Nenad Krstic: The Leagues next great low post scorer


 :whofarted


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

urwhatueati8god said:


> Pau Gasol
> Chris Bosh
> Shaquille O'Neal
> Yao Ming
> ...


That list seems about right, with Boozer being at relatively the same level.


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

Nenad has that little running hook in the lane. I love that move. It's very consistent. Shades of Kareem.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

> Nenad Krstic: The Leagues next great low post scorer


hilarious...


----------



## Sad Mafioso (Nov 7, 2004)

Gasol? Yes
Bosh? Stat padding in a losing team isn't impressive. Ask Mike James BYATCH!
Shaq? Duh
Mourning? You're jesting.
Curry? Call me when he supposedly will break out. Nenad is already at his level with only 1 and a half season.
Bogut? Right. Have u actually watched Nenad or Andrew Bogut play?
Ming? Yeah
Big Z? Yes
Brand? Yes
D.Howard: Put backs, broken plays, dunks. That's his repertoire right?
Martin? NO
Boozer? yes

PS-Miami fans hating on Krstic? I wonder why.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

7M3 said:


> I don't know about next great low post scorer, but Nenad is criminally underrated among typically knowledgable basketball fans. He's big, he's quick, he's among the top few shooting big men in the league, his footwork in the post is flawless, his jump hook is automatic... he's just a lethal all-around offensive threat. And he plays very good position defense.
> 
> Is he on the level of Shaq, Duncan, Yao, Brand, ect in terms of low post scoring? No, of course not. But he's 22 years-old. There's absolutely nothing holding Nenad back from being a 20+ PPG scorer on a hugely successful team. Hell, expect him to put up around 17 NEXT YEAR.
> 
> And he's definately a far more skilled scorer than Kaman or Bogut.


Are you arguing that he's a better low post scorer, or a better scorer? He's not a better low post scorer than Chris Kaman at all, though he does have more range.

Also, are the Nets planning to get rid of Richard Jefferson or Vince Carter? If not, there's no way he scores 17 points per game. His field goal percentage has jumped a whopping .005 from last year and he has yet to even average 17 points per game in a month. Given his current rate of improvement, he'll get fifteen points per game tops.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

I don't think people realize what a load Eddy Curry is in the middle.

He doesn't do much else, but his low-post scoring is quite underrated.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

He's not the best low-post scorer.

But as long as this kid works hard, he's going to be really good in this league. But calling him the next great low post scorer is a bit much right now.

But I don't think he's in the same category as Curry and Kaman, I believe he's better than those two.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

Sad Mafioso said:


> Gasol? Yes
> Bosh? Stat padding in a losing team isn't impressive. Ask Mike James BYATCH!
> Shaq? Duh
> Mourning? You're jesting.
> ...


Bosh - If he was stat padding, his percentages would be lower than Nenad's, not higher
Mourning - In lesser minutes he's more productive than Nenad
Bogut - Well, okay maybe not
Howard - Put backs, broken plays, and dunks are still a part of low post scoring
Martin - Has been more effective in the low post and scored more points than Nenad and has done so injured.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

Rawse said:


> I don't think people realize what a load Eddy Curry is in the middle.
> 
> He doesn't do much else, but his low-post scoring is quite underrated.


I agree. He's better than Nenad at that aspect of the game. He's fat and as a Knicks fan I hate him for all the turnovers he loses and the way he can't pass, defend in the lane, or rebound (although he's as good as Nenad in that aspect too), but he can score really well in the post.


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

urwhatueati8god said:


> Are you arguing that he's a better low post scorer, or a better scorer? He's not a better low post scorer than Chris Kaman at all, though he does have more range.


He's a better low post scorer, and he's a better overall scorer.



> Also, are the Nets planning to get rid of Richard Jefferson or Vince Carter? If not, there's no way he scores 17 points per game. His field goal percentage has jumped a whopping .005 from last year and he has yet to even average 17 points per game in a month. Given his current rate of improvement, he'll get fifteen points per game tops.


Why do you keep mentioning his FG% like it's a problem? He shoots 50% from the field. And he's 22 years old. With another year of NBA experiance under his belt, and another offseason to improve his strength, there's no reason to think he won't put up the best numbers of his career.


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

urwhatueati8god said:


> Bosh - If he was stat padding, his percentages would be lower than Nenad's, not higher
> Mourning - In lesser minutes he's more productive than Nenad
> Bogut - Well, okay maybe not
> Howard - Put backs, broken plays, and dunks are still a part of low post scoring
> Martin - Has been more effective in the low post and scored more points than Nenad and has done so injured.


You're either a moron or dishonost if you believe Kenyon Martin and Alonzo Mourning are better low post scorers than Nenad Krstic.

Either way, there's no point in discussing Nenad with you further.

And put backs and broken plays are certainly not a part of low post scoring.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Sad Mafioso said:


> Curry? Call me when he supposedly will break out. Nenad is already at his level with only 1 and a half season.


"Already" at his level? They are the same age practically, Curry just turned 23, Krstic is 22. Call me when Krstic has a scoring season better than the one Curry had when he 21-22 years old. 16 points per game on 54% from the field on a 47 win team.


----------



## Sad Mafioso (Nov 7, 2004)

Krstic has been in the league for how many years? 

What exactly is Curry's proggress? Getting fatter doesn't count of course.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

THE MATRIX 31 said:


> The Nets beat the Suns last night... now Nenad is one of the best low post scorers in the league, Kidd is the best pg in the league (even though the Nets wont make it past the first round), VC is an MVP candidate, and RJ is the next Georve Gervin. Come on now Nets fans. Come on. Yeah, u guys are on a nice winning streak, but it will end and u guys can go back into ur shells.


lol.........

and in the end there is Jason Collins and Nenad Kristic starting at the power spots with a bench consisting of Cliff Robinson and little else........

people talk about they arent getting enough respect. With all the major holes on that team, they are getting all the respect they deserve----one of a good playoff team but in no way a serious contender

as for kristic- solid solid player. Good offensively, but does little else


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

No, just no. He is a good guy to have on your team, but come on, just no.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

hugeeug said:


> I know all you nets fans already know this, but this is for the people who haven't had a chance to watch this guy develop into the stud he's going to be offensively.
> 
> As of right now, I would consider Nenad to be the 3rd best natural low post scorer in the league, behind Duncan and Shaq(yes, ahead of kg). There's really nothing that he can't do offensively. He almost never misses an open jumper. He can shoot in rythm or standing still(like duncan), he plays with his back to the basket, has great inside post fakes and just has a great feel for the ball. Not to mention that he passes out of double teams as well as any big man in the game today.
> 
> ...


 :sigh:


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> lol.........
> 
> and in the end there is Jason Collins and Nenad Kristic starting at the power spots with a bench consisting of Cliff Robinson and little else........
> 
> ...


with that one statement, i can guarantee you that you have not seen Nenad Krstic play more than 2 games this entire season, let alone in March. And the nets starters last night, played an average of 28 minutes. The night before, none played more than 40 minutes. The bench is producing for the nets far more than at any other point in the season. I suggest you look at the heat bench without alonzo before you start talking about bench production.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

mjm1 said:


> with that one statement, i can guarantee you that you have not seen Nenad Krstic plau more than 2 games this entire season, let alone in March.


I said he is a good scorer and good offensively. Thats what Kristic does

as for rebounding- below average for a center. 6 a game. Cmon, Kidd leads the Nets in rebounding. Should say enough

assists, blocks, steals- yea, less than 1 a game. Not good in any of them

even the net fan starting this thread said his weaknesses are defense and rebounding. Like I said, he scores. Thats what he does


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> I said he is a good scorer and good offensively. Thats what Kristic does
> 
> as for rebounding- below average for a center. 6 a game. Cmon, Kidd leads the Nets in rebounding. Should say enough
> 
> ...


it could be argued that the nets are on a 9 game winning streak because of nenads play. He is averaging 17.6 points and 8.5 rebounds during that stretch. Including 3 double-double and intelligent help defense. Just last night, Krstic dropped 21 points, 10 rebounds, 4 assists, and 3 blocks IN 3 quarters of play. As greg anthony says, "The Nets go as Nenad Goes."


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> with that one statement, i can guarantee you that you have not seen Nenad Krstic play more than 2 games this entire season, let alone in March. And the nets starters last night, played an average of 28 minutes. The night before, none played more than 40 minutes. The bench is producing for the nets far more than at any other point in the season. *I suggest you look at the heat bench without alonzo before you start talking about bench production*.


Zo is a big loss at center no doubt, but we still have a deep bench


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

mjm1 said:


> with that one statement, i can guarantee you that you have not seen Nenad Krstic play more than 2 games this entire season, let alone in March. And the nets starters last night, played an average of 28 minutes. The night before, none played more than 40 minutes. The bench is producing for the nets far more than at any other point in the season. I suggest you look at the heat bench without alonzo before you start talking about bench production.


the bench consists of 
Lamond Murray
Jeff McInnis (injured for season and most likely playoffs)
Nachbar
Padgett
Planinic
Robinson
Jacque Vaughn
Antoine Wright

now excuse me when I go and laugh at any suggestion at this bench being anything other than one of the best benches in the league

you have nerve to compare them to
Gary Payton
Alonzo Mourning (back most likely before playoffs. Funny thing is, Doleac is about as good as the average player on your bench)
Antoine Walker
Derek Anderson
Shandon Anderson
Wayne Simien
Michael Doleac

:rotf:


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> the bench consists of
> Lamond Murray
> Jeff McInnis (injured for season and most likely playoffs)
> Nachbar
> ...


did i SAY the nets bench was better. I was suggesting that without the production of Zo (injured) what makes miami's the most superior in the NBA.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

mjm1 said:


> it could be argued that the nets are on a 9 game winning streak because of nenads play. He is averaging 17.6 points and 8.5 rebounds during that stretch. Including 3 double-double and intelligent help defense. Just last night, Krstic dropped 21 points, 10 rebounds, 4 assists, and 3 blocks IN 3 quarters of play. As greg anthony says, "The Nets go as Nenad Goes."


yea. He is the reason for this win streak with his increased play. No doubt about that. The Nets two best players lately are Kidd and Kristic, which is so weird considering Carter and Jefferson are on the team

but one hot stretch doesnt mean he will keep it up. He played well in the playoffs last season (all you net fans thought he would be MIP) and comes out this season very mediocre. Young players go hot and cold- its part of the nba


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

7M3 said:


> You're either a moron or dishonost if you believe Kenyon Martin and Alonzo Mourning are better low post scorers than Nenad Krstic.
> 
> Either way, there's no point in discussing Nenad with you further.
> 
> And put backs and broken plays are certainly not a part of low post scoring.


Nice use of _ad hominem_. It really helps your argument. Put backs is simply tipping the ball in off of a rebound. Maybe Krstic could learn how to do that, but it involves rebounding so the ability to do so might as well be rated a null set.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

mjm1 said:


> did i SAY the nets bench was better. I was suggesting that without the production of Zo (injured) what makes miami's the most superior in the NBA.


I never said Miami's is the best....

Chicago
SA
Pheonix
Memphis

as well as some others im missing are better

all I said was the nets have a very weak bench, and put that as a hole on their team.....which cant be argued since the nets have a bottom 5 bench wise in the nba.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> yea. He is the reason for this win streak with his increased play. No doubt about that. The Nets two best players lately are Kidd and Kristic, which is so weird considering Carter and Jefferson are on the team
> 
> but one hot stretch doesnt mean he will keep it up. He played well in the playoffs last season (all you net fans thought he would be MIP) and comes out this season very mediocre. Young players go hot and cold- its part of the nba


If it were not for Boris Diaws play with the suns, Nenad Krstic would be a prime candidate for Most Improved Player if he continues this high quality play ESPECIALLY at this point in the season. But as of now, its clear cut that Diaw will win do to the _Nash Effect _ in the Sun's style of play.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

without Zo, The Heats bench avg. about 32 points

with Zo, about 40 points

just wanted to throw that out there


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

mjm1 said:


> If it were not for Boris Diaws play with the suns, Nenad Krstic would be a prime candidate for Most Improved Player if he continues this high quality play. But as of now, its clear cut Diaw will win do to the _Nash Effect _ in the Sun's style of play.


13 and 6 isnt by any means eye popping.........and Nash effect? Arent you one who beleives Kidd is better :rofl: Kind of hyprocritical


----------



## Sad Mafioso (Nov 7, 2004)

13/6 is bad for a 4th option?

Then again you guys gave Hasleem an extension for god knows how much and what has he exactly done this season? I understand the bitterness from a Heat perspective, Kid's 22 years old and in his rookie season drops 18/7 on Shaq/Zo in the playoffs. Heck I can even understand it from Knick fans. But the rest of the league?

Better tune in, because the kid's about to break out.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Sad Mafioso said:


> 13/6 is bad for a 4th option?
> 
> Then again you guys have Hasleem an extension for god knows how much and what has he exactly done this season?


at least Nenad is the 4th option.

Haslem isnt even an option. no plays are ever called for him


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> 13 and 6 isnt by any means eye popping.........and Nash effect? Arent you one who beleives Kidd is better :rofl: Kind of hyprocritical


i credit it to the sun's style of play. Though i believe that kidd is the superior point guard, suns management has built the perfect team around steve nash that compliment his offensive skill VERY VERY WELL. 13 and 6, on a team in which there are two players that are averaging nearly 20+ a piece, not to mention being the 4th option on any plays ran offensively. The kid is only 22 years old and in his second season.


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

Nenad Krstic is definitely 1 of the better low post scoring big men in the NBA. Don't even bring Howard, Haslem, Bosh, Bogut into the conversation. Bosh is more of a face up player, he is improving back to the basket moves but nowhere close to Nenad yet in terms of low post. Bosh is still kind of uncomfortable posting up b/c of his lack of strength. Howard gets most of his pts b/c he's a beast on the offensive boards. Actual back to the basket moves is what the thread meant. Krstic has a variety of moves including spinnig baseline, turnaround jumpers & his arsenal of different kinds of hook shots. 

Low post game is disappearing b/c the young players nowadays are becoming more familiar w/ facing up & shooting mid range & they are also relying more on their athleticism. Mike Sweetney is another underrated post player.


----------



## Sad Mafioso (Nov 7, 2004)

gio30584 said:


> at least Nenad is the 4th option.
> 
> Haslem isnt even an option. no plays are ever called for him


That has to do with actually having an offensive arsenal? Or are you going to dispute that too?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Somehow this thread turned into the nets vs heat thing again. Anyways Nenad is a good low post scorer but the next great low post scorer...big NO


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Sad Mafioso said:


> That has to do with actually having an offensive arsenal? Or are you going to dispute that too?


im not disputing anything, i simply responded to that post.

Haslem`s role in the Heat is to be just a role player. he earns his points on offensive rebounds or i.e hits the open jumper when Shaq is double teamed. hes also a good rebounder specially for his size.

which big man has the better skill set? def. Nenad.

but IMO, i dont think its fair to compare the two since both have different roles in their respective teams.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> *Somehow this thread turned into the nets vs heat thing again.* Anyways Nenad is a good low post scorer but the next great low post scorer...big NO


haha!..yeah



> Anyways Nenad is a good low post scorer but the next great low post scorer...big NO


agreed


----------



## redz (Jan 23, 2006)

how about Al Jefferson?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

redz said:


> how about Al Jefferson?


celtics are lucky to have him AND ryan Gomes. great one-two punch at the PF for Boston


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

redz said:


> how about Al Jefferson?


out for rest of regular season.
Link


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

krstic is a very versaitle(sp?) big that can shoot and score effectively down low, and has been doing well contesting/blocking shots. but he wont be the great low post scorer of the league.
now in terms of krstic vs haslem, krstic> haslem. i think the only thing haslem has on him r what krstic is only average at: defense and rebounding. he has been good in those aspects during the win streak, but the question is consistency.

in terms of krstic vs bosh, i have no clue because i hardly see bosh play.


and for krstic vs howard, krstic is better in the low post and his jumpshot is amazing, but i still pick howard just because he is a beast on the boards and his potential is much bigger than krstic's potential.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

On note of the Nets, I was playing NBA Live 06, I was the Nets the other guy was the Warriors. He jumped to a 32-12 lead, so I regrouped on defense, wittled down the lead as the game went on. So then I take the lead by 1 point with like 17 seconds left. So then the guy was struggling with free throws, so I intentionally fouled him. He made both, so I am down by 1 with 14 seconds left, thinking I may have made a mistake. Dribble down with Jason Kidd, pass to Cliff Robinson, to Kidd in the corner OPEN THREE, miss, Nenad Krstic rebound, back to Kidd in the corner, OPEN THREE, miss, Nenad Krstic rebound, to Richard Jefferson, to Vince Carter on the wing, THREE AT THE BUZZER, SWISH! Has to suck for the guy I stole the game from, but I just wittled down his lead, and finished with Vince.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Hbwoy said:


> Somehow this thread turned into the nets vs heat thing again. Anyways Nenad is a good low post scorer but the next great low post scorer...big NO


because whenever I make a comment Net fans run that card even though I didnt come close to mentioning the heat....I made sure I did not say 1 thing about them in my original post


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

sloth said:


> On note of the Nets, I was playing NBA Live 06, I was the Nets the other guy was the Warriors. He jumped to a 32-12 lead, so I regrouped on defense, wittled down the lead as the game went on. So then I take the lead by 1 point with like 17 seconds left. So then the guy was struggling with free throws, so I intentionally fouled him. He made both, so I am down by 1 with 14 seconds left, thinking I may have made a mistake. Dribble down with Jason Kidd, pass to Cliff Robinson, to Kidd in the corner OPEN THREE, miss, Nenad Krstic rebound, back to Kidd in the corner, OPEN THREE, miss, Nenad Krstic rebound, to Richard Jefferson, to Vince Carter on the wing, THREE AT THE BUZZER, SWISH! Has to suck for the guy I stole the game from, but I just wittled down his lead, and finished with Vince.


ok....


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> because whenever I make a comment Net fans run that card even though I didnt come close to mentioning the heat....I made sure I did not say 1 thing about them in my original post


hmm...


wadeshaqeddie said:


> lol.........
> 
> and in the end there is Jason Collins and Nenad Kristic starting at the power spots with a bench consisting of Cliff Robinson and little else........
> 
> people talk about they arent getting enough respect. With all the major holes on that team, they are getting all the respect they deserve----one of a good playoff team but in no way a serious contender


Maybe if you stayed on the topic of this THREAD, there would be no trouble? just a thought.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

He's definitely not Pau Gasol-level, let alone Shaq, but he does have a nice post game, and he's very young, so I'd be excited if I were a Nets fan. You can't just look at his numbers and get carried away, however. Would he be shooting at anywhere near 50% from the field if he were the best player on his team and the first option?


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> He's definitely not Pau Gasol-level, let alone Shaq, but he does have a nice post game, and he's very young, so I'd be excited if I were a Nets fan. You can't just look at his numbers and get carried away, however. Would he be shooting at anywhere near 50% from the field if he were the best player on his team and the first option?


if u ask me, at his peak he will be as good as gasol. both of their games are very similar.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

mjm1 said:


> hmm...
> 
> Maybe if you stayed on the topic of this THREAD, there would be no trouble? just a thought.


I made a comment on Kristic, and added a piece on what everybody is saying about the nets right now. Relevent to this thread

you are the one who took offense for some odd reason and started baiting me with comments about the heat


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

sloth said:


> On note of the Nets, I was playing NBA Live 06, I was the Nets the other guy was the Warriors. He jumped to a 32-12 lead, so I regrouped on defense, wittled down the lead as the game went on. So then I take the lead by 1 point with like 17 seconds left. So then the guy was struggling with free throws, so I intentionally fouled him. He made both, so I am down by 1 with 14 seconds left, thinking I may have made a mistake. Dribble down with Jason Kidd, pass to Cliff Robinson, to Kidd in the corner OPEN THREE, miss, Nenad Krstic rebound, back to Kidd in the corner, OPEN THREE, miss, Nenad Krstic rebound, to Richard Jefferson, to Vince Carter on the wing, THREE AT THE BUZZER, SWISH! Has to suck for the guy I stole the game from, but I just wittled down his lead, and finished with Vince.


....................................winner of the most random post of the day.......................... :banana:


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> I made a comment on Kristic, and added a piece on what everybody is saying about the nets right now. Relevent to this thread
> 
> you are the one who took offense for some odd reason and started baiting me with comments about the heat


and i feel you baited with your comments. lets just stop the bickering on both sides here :biggrin: . But for the record, i never made a derogatory statement toward the heat orginization.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

Right now Nenad is an pretty good post scorer, and a very good jump shooter. He's on the upswing in both areas, and he's improving rapidly. Top 3, at this point however, is crazy talk.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Krstic is a good 4th option. I don't think you'll find anybody who is scared of him though.

He'll never be anything like Gasol, you know why? Because he is slooooow.

He's crafty and can score effectively when defenses are focussing on and reacting to other players, but if you just threw the ball into him to let him work on a guy, like you can do with Duncan, Garnett, Gasol, etc..., he would get eaten alive.

He works well within teams sets put to say he is one a great low post scorer or even just the next great low post scorers shows why nobody pays attention to Nets fans.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Mike luvs KG said:


> Krstic is a good 4th option. I don't think you'll find anybody who is scared of him though.
> 
> He'll never be anything like Gasol, you know why? Because he is slooooow.
> 
> ...


Um, some of us admit that he isnt going to be a great low post scorer like duncan or kg. to me though, i think at his peak he will be almost or as good as gasol. nothing wrong in being optimistic.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

urwhatueati8god said:


> Someone alert me when he has a higher shooting percentage than Kwame Brown.
> 
> Low post players that are better at what they do than Nenad Krstic:
> 
> ...


The notion that Dwight Howard is better in any area of scoring than Nenad Krstic is laughable. Now, if you want to say that he's a far superior prospect, or you value much more what he brings to the game in other areas more than what Krstic does, that's fine. But Howard has little to no feel for the offensive side of the game compared to Krstic.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

FullMetalAlchemist said:


> if u ask me, at his peak he will be as good as gasol. both of their games are very similar.


Gasol's not really even _at_ his peak yet, and he's averaging 20/9/5/2. He's developing into the most versatile big man in the league.

Nenad should turn into a nice guy to have at center, but for Nets fans to keep comparing him to established franchise players is making me giggle. Loudly. 

For him to be as good as Gasol, he's going to have to make tremendous strides in areas he is just physically inable to. He doesn't have the speed, floor vision, ball-handling or reflexes Gasol does, nor is he ever going to be relied upon as a go-to guy on a 50-win team. I haven't seen as many Nets games as the Nets fans have, but judging from the statistics, there's nothing there to convince me I'm wrong.


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

FullMetalAlchemist said:


> Um, some of us admit that he isnt going to be a great low post scorer like duncan or kg. to me though, i think at his peak he will be almost or as good as gasol. nothing wrong in being optimistic.


oh no, hes BETTER than KG........................:rofl:


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

I'm glad the title includes the words next, because he's not the best the post scorer now. He is a very good low post scorer, who IMO could be amoung the leagues best low post scorers someday soon.

I see Vlade in this guy and I love it.


----------



## JoeOtter15 (Apr 22, 2005)

THE MATRIX 31 said:


> The Nets beat the Suns last night... now Nenad is one of the best low post scorers in the league, Kidd is the best pg in the league (even though the Nets wont make it past the first round), VC is an MVP candidate, and RJ is the next Georve Gervin. Come on now Nets fans. Come on. Yeah, u guys are on a nice winning streak, but it will end and u guys can go back into ur shells.


ignorance...


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

JoeOtter15 said:


> ignorance...


yes, a pretty pointless post


----------



## IRC Retro (Mar 27, 2006)

David Harrison > Nenad Krstic

Bigger, stronger, more athletic, more dominant scorer, 10x the defender, 5x the rebounder, and less experienced.

The only thing stoping Hulk Harrison from being a household name is Rick Carlisle and his boring set rotations. Hulk has been a top-4 center when given 25+ mpg.

Krstic is just another soft Euro who's a good shooter but plays no defense and is a poor rebounder. He's Primoz Brezec Jr. You can't win playoff games with softies like that.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

SeaNet said:


> The notion that Dwight Howard is better in any area of scoring than Nenad Krstic is laughable. Now, if you want to say that he's a far superior prospect, or you value much more what he brings to the game in other areas more than what Krstic does, that's fine. But Howard has little to no feel for the offensive side of the game compared to Krstic.


Pretty amazing then that Howard has been able to score more points per game with a better field goal percentage.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Mike luvs KG said:


> Pretty amazing then that Howard has been able to score more points per game with a better field goal percentage.


Howard averages 36.9 minutes, 10.7 shots, 5.7 makes (.530), and 4.3-7.1 on Ft's (.608) for 15.6 ppg.
Krstic only averages 30.6 minutes, 11 shots and 5.5 makes (.499), and 2.4-3.5 on Ft's (.689) for 13.4 ppg.

Howard's numbers reflect more minutes and many more trips to the foul line, not better low post moves.


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

Mike luvs KG said:


> He'll never be anything like Gasol, you know why? Because he is slooooow.


Sorry, but that is sooooo off. Nenad's speed and quickness is WELL above average for a 7 footer. He regularly leaves big men in the dust with quick spin moves along the baseline, and he's excellent running the floor.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

Mike luvs KG said:


> Pretty amazing then that Howard has been able to score more points per game with a better field goal percentage.


You are mixing the qualitative and the quantitative. Howard does not have a good feel for the offensive side of the ball, Krstic does. Its not about numbers, its about watching him on the court.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

IRC Retro said:


> David Harrison > Nenad Krstic
> 
> Bigger, stronger, more athletic, more dominant scorer, 10x the defender, 5x the rebounder, and less experienced.
> 
> ...


Krstic is the farthest thing from soft. Krstic is weak. There is a HUGE difference. Softness is about a state of mind... a lack of inclination to mix it up. Floating to the outside (not when called for in the offense, but) when you are challenged physically. Backing down when confronted. Krstic does none of those things. Krstic is quite tough, actually. What he is is weak. And weakness changes over time. Softness, usually, does not.


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

Nenad is good right now..but there's some aspects that his game should improve....


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

SeaNet said:


> You are mixing the qualitative and the quantitative. Howard does not have a good feel for the offensive side of the ball, Krstic does. Its not about numbers, its about watching him on the court.


Just because Howard doesn't shoot jump shots doesn't mean he's an inept offensive player. He scores more points than Krstic, more efficiently, and on less total shots. All of this while being double teamed constantly as the focus of the opposing team's defense. 

Krstic is a solid player but let's not get carried away. He's in a beautiful situation. There's no other decent bigs to take touches in the post away from him, and at the same time he plays with three tremendous perimeter players who are the main focus of the opposing defense night in and night out. Until he's on a team where he's the first or second option comparisons to guys like Brand, Duncan, Yao, and Gasol are way off base.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Captain Obvious said:


> Just because Howard doesn't shoot jump shots doesn't mean he's an inept offensive player. He scores more points than Krstic, more efficiently, and on less total shots. All of this while being double teamed constantly as the focus of the opposing team's defense.
> 
> Krstic is a solid player but let's not get carried away. He's in a beautiful situation. *There's no other decent bigs to take touches in the post away from him, and at the same time he plays with three tremendous perimeter players who are the main focus of the opposing defense night in and night out. * Until he's on a team where he's the first or second option comparisons to guys like Brand, Duncan, Yao, and Gasol are way off base.


That cuts both ways. While the perimeter players on the Nets are incredible, there's NO other low post threat on the Nets to draw away low post defenders. Additionally, the Nets Big Three aren't perimeter shooters, but are at their best when they slash to the basket. Accordingly, opposing teams don't mind when the Nets put on a jump shot extravaganza. Howard has the advantage of playing next to a crafty veteran in Tony Battie, who has to be defended, unlike Jason Collins.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

SeaNet said:


> You are mixing the qualitative and the quantitative. Howard does not have a good feel for the offensive side of the ball, Krstic does. Its not about numbers, its about watching him on the court.


If having a "good feel for offense" means his moves are prettier than that is true. Howard scores more points on less shots and with a much lower percentage being assisted, all while getting a lot more attention from defenses. In this case, the numbers are not lying to us.

Being strong and athletic has just as much to do with offensive prowess as footwork does.

Krstic is a nice player. But he really has done nothing to distinguish himself as anything other than a role player. He isn't any better offensively than Primoz Brezec.

And yes, he is slow, regardless of nifty footwork on the baseline. He will never be able to anything even CLOSE to what Pao Gasol is able to do with his face up game.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Mike luvs KG said:


> Krstic is a nice player. But he really has done nothing to distinguish himself as anything other than a role player. He isn't any better offensively than Primoz Brezec.


I don't have anything else to say other than "Wrong, wrong, wrong." 



> And yes, he is slow, regardless of nifty footwork on the baseline. He will never be able to anything even CLOSE to what Pao Gasol is able to do with his face up game.


Again, wrong. He is most definitely not slow.

I suppose this can be attributed to extreme underexposure. When a person doesn't see something enough to formulate a solid opinion, their mind subconsciously makes one up for them. 

Krstic is very quick for a 7 footer and has a brilliant post game. Maybe just a warning for you guys that crow probably doesn't taste so well after a few years.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

I've seen Krstic plenty.

I think it's just that after going so long without anybody who could play in the pivot Nets fans forgot what a real post game looks like so now that they have a guy who is effective downlow they are overrating him.


----------



## hugeeug (Feb 9, 2006)

Glad I sparked some debate here. Truly I was exaggerating a bit, just to get people ruffled up some.

And to the memphis fan who keeps referencing gasol, I'm sure you watch plenty of memphis games. Why don't you go ahead and tell me how many posessions of each game gasol actually gets double-teamed. You tell me that if Krstic was the 1st/2nd option in a team he'd actually do worse? If defenses play him the way they play gasol, he'll be great. True, maybe Gasol can score better NOW. But 1, max 2 yrs from now, Krstic will have so many weapons offensively, will gain some more strength...and this is in no way meant to bash Gasol, but I thoroughly believe defenses will have a harder time with Krstic in the post than gasol.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

hugeeug said:


> Glad I sparked some debate here. Truly I was exaggerating a bit, just to get people ruffled up some.
> 
> And to the memphis fan who keeps referencing gasol, I'm sure you watch plenty of memphis games. Why don't you go ahead and tell me how many posessions of each game gasol actually gets double-teamed. You tell me that if Krstic was the 1st/2nd option in a team he'd actually do worse? If defenses play him the way they play gasol, he'll be great. True, maybe Gasol can score better NOW. But 1, max 2 yrs from now, Krstic will have so many weapons offensively, will gain some more strength...and this is in no way meant to bash Gasol, but I thoroughly believe defenses will have a harder time with Krstic in the post than gasol.


What are you talking about? 

Gasol gets double-teamed constantly, if opponents know what's good for them. Leave just one man on him, and just watch him get burned all night. Seattle single-covered him for most of tonight's game. The result? A franchise-record 44 points.

Gasol's been referenced by almost every coach in the league as a matchup nightmare. Krstic just isn't a guy you have to gameplan for, especially not with the perimeter talent he has around him.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I have got to agree with Rawse, Kristic is nowhere near as good as Pau.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Pau>Krstic


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Lakermike05 said:
 

> Pau>Krstic


I don't think that anyone is arguing otherwise (or I at least hope not).


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Dwight Howard is a better offensive player than Nenad Krstic. Being able to catch a ball 12 feet in the air for an alleyoop is a part of offense. Being able to finish anything and everything within 3 feet of the hoop is offense. Running the floor and beating your man down is offense. 

Krstic has prettier moves, but hey, Kevin McHale had pretty moves too. I doubt anyone would take him over Shaquille O'Neal. McHale clearly had more moves, better footwork, better touch, but hey, when you can throw the ball down the defenses throat because you're bigger, stronger and faster, you shouldn't be penalized.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Dwight Howard is a better offensive player than Nenad Krstic. Being able to catch a ball 12 feet in the air for an alleyoop is a part of offense. Being able to finish anything and everything within 3 feet of the hoop is offense. Running the floor and beating your man down is offense.
> 
> Krstic has prettier moves, but hey, Kevin McHale had pretty moves too. I doubt anyone would take him over Shaquille O'Neal. McHale clearly had more moves, better footwork, better touch, but hey, when you can throw the ball down the defenses throat because you're bigger, stronger and faster, you shouldn't be penalized.



But he can't shoot 20 foot jumpers .. his offense sucks.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Lakermike05 said:


> Pau>Krstic


Pau >  Krstic


----------



## GrandKenyon6 (Jul 19, 2005)

To say Krstic has a better post game than KG is hardly a reach, because KG has no post game whatsoever. To say Krstic has the 3rd best post game in the league is more than a little ludicrous.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Everyone should step back for a second and recall that Krstic is a SECOND-YEAR PLAYER. He is an incredible jump shooter for a big man, and has developed a hook shot that is a real weapon. He is a well above average passer for his position, and has been increasingly effective on the boards, especially offensive rebounds. But the real strength that he has is his work ethic. Anyone who has seen him has commented on it, in a near state of disbelief. He's started to dunk more, pass more, and play better in all facets of the game. In terms of skill, his low post game is top-notch. If/when he gets his strength up to NBA standards, he will be even better.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

i believe we all know that krstic isnt better than gasol. all i said was that krstic(when krstic reaches his own peak) will almost be at the level of gasol. he will not be as good as gasol. and yes, i see both memphis and nj play (Thank u nba tv!).


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Kristic is becoming extremelly overrated, he is nothing more than a good second tier center in the league, so lets not put him in the same class as the elite centers.


----------



## Drop_Dimes (Aug 27, 2005)

ralaw said:


> Kristic is becoming extremelly overrated, he is nothing more than a good second tier center in the league, so lets not put him in the same class as the elite centers.


He's becoming overrated? until yesterday most people didnt know who he is, this is the first time anyone has spoken about him on the general board. and furthermore nobody said he's an elite center, we're saying he could be in the future, and i think most people would agree with that if they had seen him play more than twice this season.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Drop_Dimes said:


> He's becoming overrated? until yesterday most people didnt know who he is, this is the first time anyone has spoken about him on the general board. and furthermore nobody said he's an elite center, we're saying he could be in the future, and i think most people would agree with that if they had seen him play more than twice this season.


I am not talking about on this board, Greg Athony and other NBA analyst has been riding this guy all season if you have been watching ESPN and other programs. I have watched Kristic his entire NBA career, so his name is nothing new to me. Also, his name has been all over these boards in recent weeks (you must have missed it) when discussing the top centers in the league. Secondly, he is a great young player who plays with 3 other great players and we must not forget that, put him in NY bieng the focus of team defenses and he wouldn't be getting the attention he is currently getting.

Currently I would take Eddy Curry over Nenad Kristic.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Just keep this in mind whenever people talk about Kristic, either underrating or overrating him. The kid is a 2nd year center still learning the NBA game. He is by no means a finished product, so far he has been pretty good considering how low he was picked in the draft. Where was Eddy Curry picked again?


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> Just keep this in mind whenever people talk about Kristic, either underrating or overrating him. The kid is a 2nd year center still learning the NBA game. He is by no means a finished product, so far he has been pretty good considering how low he was picked in the draft. Where was Eddy Curry picked again?


My opinion has nothing to do with draft position because at this point who cares where they were drafted. My opinion is purely based on other factors such as size and situation.


----------



## hugeeug (Feb 9, 2006)

Can't believe the eddy curry > nenad krstic comments. Let me throw a nice stat at you

Come march, Eddy Curry entered the season with 120 turnovers, and 10 assists. thats a 10:1 turnover to assist ratio, which was BY FAR worst in the league. Eddy curry gets more 3 second violations, than any big man in the league. He also has one of the highest totals for offensive fouls. The guy just does NOT pass nor can he pass well out of double teams or passing in general. His mindset is extremely narrow, if I get the ball in the low post, I'm going to score no matter what. No looking for open teammates, nothing. 

And I don't think it would be a stretch to say that nenad, and probably 90% of the big men in this league play better team defense than Curry does, knicks fans should know that.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

hugeeug said:


> Can't believe the eddy curry > nenad krstic comments. Let me throw a nice stat at you
> 
> Come march, Eddy Curry entered the season with 120 turnovers, and 10 assists. thats a 10:1 turnover to assist ratio, which was BY FAR worst in the league. Eddy curry gets more 3 second violations, than any big man in the league. He also has one of the highest totals for offensive fouls. The guy just does NOT pass nor can he pass well out of double teams or passing in general. His mindset is extremely narrow, if I get the ball in the low post, I'm going to score no matter what. No looking for open teammates, nothing.
> 
> And I don't think it would be a stretch to say that nenad, and probably 90% of the big men in this league play better team defense than Curry does, knicks fans should know that.


That is an ugly stat! However, I would still prefer Curry at this point over Kristic. I think Kristic is a great young player, but I would like to see his impact on a team like the Knicks without probably the best pure PG (Kidd) and scorer (Carter) in the league, not to mention a top 10 SF (Jefferson) in the league. As of right now Kristic is the 4th player on the list teams worry about from a defensive standpoint when facing the Nets and I would like to see what he would do if he was the main defensive focus night in and night out.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

ralaw said:


> That is an ugly stat! However, I would still prefer Curry at this point over Kristic. I think Kristic is a great young player, but I would like to see his impact on a team like the Knicks without probably the best pure PG (Kidd) and scorer (Carter) in the league, not to mention a top 10 SF (Jefferson) in the league. As of right now Kristic is the 4th player on the list teams worry about from a defensive standpoint when facing the Nets and I would like to see what he would do if he was the main defensive focus night in and night out.


I like Eddy, he is the more dominant low post player BUT Kristic is the overall better player. It really is as simple as that. And mind you its not like defenses are giving Kristic a free pass on the court, once he makes a few shots defenses try to key on him. Its not like most of his shots are wide open.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> I like Eddy, he is the more dominant low post player BUT Kristic is the overall better player. It really is as simple as that. And mind you its not like defenses are giving Kristic a free pass on the court, once he makes a few shots defenses try to key on him. Its not like most of his shots are wide open.


I can agree with that. My question to Nets fans is would you trade the 23 year old Curry for the 22 year old Kristic staight up?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

ralaw said:


> I can agree with that. My question to Nets fans is would you trade the 23 year old Curry for the 22 year old Kristic staight up?


At the start of the season I was saying I would prefer Curry over Kristic due to the fact that Curry is a low post beast and is able to attract doubles in the post. But Kristic has really developed his low post game and is beginning to see doubles which helps everyone on the team. Now combine that with the fact that he is one of the best shooting big men in the league and Kristic gets my choice right now. Eddy is still pretty young so he still has room for improvement. But Kristic is already looking to be a better rebounder and passer.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

ralaw said:


> I can agree with that. My question to Nets fans is would you trade the 23 year old Curry for the 22 year old Kristic staight up?


No, Everytime I see Curry play he has no impact on the game. He is known for having a bad heart in more ways than one and as good a low post scorer he is what else does he bring? Krstic maybe a 2nd tier player and I agree with that but he is getting better. Is he or will he be as good as Gasol or Howard? no but will he be a damn good center along the lines of Zydrunas or maybe more? yes.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> At the start of the season I was saying I would prefer Curry over Kristic due to the fact that Curry is a low post beast and is able to attract doubles in the post. But Kristic has really developed his low post game and is beginning to see doubles which helps everyone on the team. Now combine that with the fact that he is one of the best shooting big men in the league and Kristic gets my choice right now. Eddy is still pretty young so he still has room for improvement. But Kristic is already looking to be a better rebounder and passer.


i agree w/ this entirely. but let me just add that krstic has more work ethic than curry.imo.


----------



## Fray (Dec 19, 2005)

ralaw said:


> I am not talking about on this board, Greg Athony and other NBA analyst has been riding this guy all season if you have been watching ESPN and other programs. I have watched Kristic his entire NBA career, so his name is nothing new to me. Also, his name has been all over these boards in recent weeks (you must have missed it) when discussing the top centers in the league. Secondly, he is a great young player who plays with 3 other great players and we must not forget that, put him in NY bieng the focus of team defenses and he wouldn't be getting the attention he is currently getting.
> 
> *Currently I would take Eddy Curry over Nenad Kristic*.


 :laugh:


----------



## hugeeug (Feb 9, 2006)

*ON BBB.NET CALLING OUT FAN GROUPS ARE NOT ALLOWED. HAVE A QUESTION ABOUT IT? CONTACT A MOD OR ADMIN. Thanks.*


----------



## Sad Mafioso (Nov 7, 2004)

*ON BBB.NET CALLING OUT FAN GROUPS ARE NOT ALLOWED. HAVE A QUESTION ABOUT IT? CONTACT A MOD OR ADMIN. Thanks.*


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Sad Mafioso said:


> *ON BBB.NET CALLING OUT FAN GROUPS ARE NOT ALLOWED. HAVE A QUESTION ABOUT IT? CONTACT A MOD OR ADMIN. Thanks.*


:laugh:

We're not even paying attention to Krstic. We're too busy trying to stop Vince Carter on less than a day's rest.

Krstic has been the fourth best player on his team tonight, which is completely normal.

*ON BBB.NET CALLING OUT FAN GROUPS ARE NOT ALLOWED. HAVE A QUESTION ABOUT IT. CONTACT A MOD OR ADMIN. THANKS.*


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Also, calling out individual posters is against site guidelines and it's a great way to get threads closed, especially when the person being called out has no problem enforcing the rules.


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

Nenad's been a finisher tonight. He's played solid, but it's certainly not a good example of his considerable ability in the low post.


----------



## Sad Mafioso (Nov 7, 2004)

*ON BBB.NET CALLING OUT FAN GROUPS ARE NOT ALLOWED. HAVE A QUESTION ABOUT IT? CONTACT A MOD OR ADMIN. Thanks.*


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Sad Mafioso said:


> *ON BBB.NET CALLING OUT FAN GROUPS ARE NOT ALLOWED. HAVE A QUESTION ABOUT IT? CONTACT A MOD OR ADMIN. Thanks.*


*ON BBB.NET CALLING OUT FAN GROUPS ARE NOT ALLOWED. HAVE A QUESTION ABOUT IT. CONTACT A MOD OR ADMIN. THANKS.*


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

Sad Mafioso said:


> About the 4th best player. Yeah, whatever.


What are you talking about? Nenad will never be as good as Kidd, Vince, or RJ.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

at his peak, i think krstic might average 17/8 or 18/8 if he keeps up his improvement imo. okay, not that close to gasol's numbers but i think their games r very similar, just not statistically. :angel:


----------



## hugeeug (Feb 9, 2006)

We're starting a 1on1 conversation here but if you truly believe that "the leagues next great low post scorer" is anywhere in the same vicinity "jones is the best defender ever" then you're just looking comebacks that don't exist. just admit to the fact that in 3-4 yrs krstic will be everything gasol is offensively and more.... and trying to use carter/rj/kidd as an excuse as to why he's even remotely good offensively.

thats like saying kobe was only good and able to get his shots because the defenses focused on shaq so much when they were together. well look what happened when shaq left, same player, if not better.


----------



## 7M3 (Aug 5, 2002)

Rawse said:


> *ON BBB.NET CALLING OUT FAN GROUPS ARE NOT ALLOWED. HAVE A QUESTION ABOUT IT. CONTACT A MOD OR ADMIN. THANKS.*


been listening to minstrel and i's conversations?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

hugeeug said:


> just admit to the fact that in 3-4 yrs krstic will be everything gasol is offensively and more.... and trying to use carter/rj/kidd as an excuse as to why he's even remotely good offensively.


That's just false, dude. Are you reading what you're typing? Are you seeing Gasol tonight against double teams compared to Krstic barely even being guarded? You know how much better Gasol was at 22 than Nenad is right now?

Krstic is having a nice night, but he's getting a lot of open jumpers and is being guarded by Lorenzen Wright no less. The same guy that allowed Jerome James to get a career-high last year. Credit to Nenad for hitting the shots, but it just doesn't prove this thread right.

*ON BBB.NET CALLING OUT FAN GROUPS ARE NOT ALLOWED. HAVE A QUESTION ABOUT IT. CONTACT A MOD OR ADMIN. THANKS.*


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

hugeeug said:


> We're starting a 1on1 conversation here but if you truly believe that "the leagues next great low post scorer" is anywhere in the same vicinity "jones is the best defender ever" then you're just looking comebacks that don't exist. just admit to the fact that in 3-4 yrs krstic will be everything gasol is offensively and more.... and trying to use carter/rj/kidd as an excuse as to why he's even remotely good offensively.
> 
> thats like saying kobe was only good and able to get his shots because the defenses focused on shaq so much when they were together. well look what happened when shaq left, same player, if not better.


OK NENAD ISNT THIS GOOD YOU CRAZY NETS FANS


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

hugeeug said:


> *ON BBB.NET CALLING OUT FAN GROUPS ARE NOT ALLOWED. HAVE A QUESTION ABOUT IT? CONTACT A MOD OR ADMIN. Thanks.*


Okay, just stop. :nonono: 
at best krstic might only average 18/8 at his peak.
we all know who is the next great big will be: d.howard.


----------



## Sad Mafioso (Nov 7, 2004)

I'm a Nets fan and you didn't see me making crazy threads about Krstic dropping 28 on D.Howard.

There's a ton of Nets fans on this site. Of course occasionally there is going to a loose cannon in the barrell. But on the whole we are good fans and you probably like most of us.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Sad Mafioso said:


> I'm a Nets fan and you didn't see me making crazy threads about Krstic dropping 28 on D.Howard.
> 
> There's a ton of Nets fans on this site. Of course occasionally there is going to a loose cannon in the barrell. But on the whole we are good fans and you probably like *most* of us.


Past posts by fans of other teams already said that they only like a FEW nets fans, not most.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Sad Mafioso said:


> But on the whole we are good fans and you probably like most of us.


*ON BBB.NET CALLING OUT FAN GROUPS ARE NOT ALLOWED. HAVE A QUESTION ABOUT IT. CONTACT A MOD OR ADMIN. THANKS.*

*DON'T EDIT ME EVER AGAIN, PETEY, K? OR ELSE I'LL TYPE IN CAPS. THANKS.*


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Rawse said:


> *ON BBB.NET CALLING OUT FAN GROUPS ARE NOT ALLOWED. HAVE A QUESTION ABOUT IT. CONTACT A MOD OR ADMIN. THANKS.*


hmmm....... :angel: :biggrin:


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Rawse, has Gasol always been such a whiny *****? He was non-stop tonite.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Rawse said:


> *ON BBB.NET CALLING OUT FAN GROUPS ARE NOT ALLOWED. HAVE A QUESTION ABOUT IT. CONTACT A MOD OR ADMIN. THANKS.*


That is a HUGE HUGE GENERALIZATION.


----------



## hugeeug (Feb 9, 2006)

everybody is seemingly misconstruing whats bein said. i know that howard is the next great big, and amare, etc. im sayin offensively...krstic WILL be on gasol's level, no doubt in my mind. unfortunately, he may never get the chance to fully showcase his skills because he plays with such great players. and i watched gasol the whole game today...he got double-teamed on maybe 10-20% of his posessions. so your argument holds no water. krstic also got doubled plenty of times and just happened to make smart passes to open teammates.

im not sayin krstic will be a nightly double-double, he's not a good rebounder. but he will be an EFFICIENT scorer, just like gasol, if not better. simple as that.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Rawse said:


> *ON BBB.NET CALLING OUT FAN GROUPS ARE NOT ALLOWED. HAVE A QUESTION ABOUT IT. CONTACT A MOD OR ADMIN. THANKS.*


 :naughty: a moderator, especially, should no that it is unacceptable to make generalizations about groups or fanbases. I know i sure as hell dont try to piss people off if im not baited in the firt place. Nor do i start bizzare threads. Im not a "homer" i'm just a loyal fan who has a passion watching the game of basketball and my favorite team as i am sure you do too.


----------



## Fray (Dec 19, 2005)

The reason the Nets fans have a bad reputation on this board is that there are SOOOO MANY! They are the majority on this board, and the more fans, the better the chance that some of them are bad posters.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Fray said:


> The reason the Nets fans have a bad reputation on this board is that there are SOOOO MANY! They are the majority on this board, and the more fans, the better the chance that some of them are bad posters.


that makes more sense than any other explanation I've seen.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

hugeeug said:


> krstic WILL be on gasol's level, no doubt in my mind.


Ok, well enjoy your stay in Neverland Peter.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Mike luvs KG said:


> Ok, well enjoy your stay in Neverland Peter.


His name is hugeeug, not Peter.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Fray said:


> The reason the Nets fans have a bad reputation on this board is that there are SOOOO MANY! They are the majority on this board, and the more fans, the better the chance that some of them are bad posters.


agreed


----------



## Rollydog (Jan 24, 2004)

Gasol has much more offensive talent than Nenad. Never say never, but Krstic doesn't have Gasol's athletic ability, length, and overall court sense. Work ethic can only help you so much. Nenad does, however, play harder than Gasol, particularly in the areas of rebounding and defense. Pau seems preoccupied with offense. He isn't a great two way player. Yeah he's grabbing 9 boards per game, but he's also playing 39 mpg. With his physical attributes, those rebounding numbers should be higer.

Nenad does have the potential to develop into a very good second option, though I would contend he's just a solid third option right now (which isn't bad, look at Parker and Ginobli for example). Gasol is, obviously, excelling as the first option on a good basketball team. I don't ever see Nenad being capable of that.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

How surprising that the Nets fan(atics) choose to judge Gasol on tonight's game, when he played 45 minutes just 24 hours ago and is now playing his eighth game in 12 nights. Not to mention being asked to carry 11 guys on his back almost nightly (whereas Nenad gets easy looks because opponents are concentrating on the three guys on his team who are better now than he'll ever be). And even then, Gasol still gets over his average, while most of the Nets fans "ooh" and "aah" at his play on their game thread.

Just what I'd expect from such an opportunistic, irrational handful.

That just goes to show how short some basketball fans' memories are. I don't recall calling out Nets homers when Memphis has won the last five meetings between the two teams, particularly the blow out earlier in the year.



mjm1 said:


> That is a HUGE HUGE GENERALIZATION.


And yet I'm positive I'm not alone in my opinion.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

jmk said:


> Rawse, has Gasol always been such a whiny *****? He was non-stop tonite.


He was probably taking out his frustration with his awful supporting cast on the officials. 

I've heard of 8 v 5 before, but tonight, it was 12 on 1 at some points.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

hugeeug said:


> everybody is seemingly misconstruing whats bein said. i know that howard is the next great big, and amare, etc. im sayin offensively...krstic WILL be on gasol's level, no doubt in my mind. unfortunately, he may never get the chance to fully showcase his skills because he plays with such great players. and i watched gasol the whole game today...he got double-teamed on maybe 10-20% of his posessions. so your argument holds no water. krstic also got doubled plenty of times and just happened to make smart passes to open teammates.
> 
> im not sayin krstic will be a nightly double-double, he's not a good rebounder. but he will be an EFFICIENT scorer, just like gasol, if not better. simple as that.


*PLEASE REFER BACK TO THE BOARD GUIDELINES ON BAITING. THANKS. QUESTION? CONTACT A MOD OR ADMIN.*

*I REFERRED BACK TO THE BOARD GUIDELINES, PETEY. YOU'RE WELCOME.*


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Rawse said:


> *PLEASE REFER BACK TO THE BOARD GUIDELINES ON BAITING. THANKS. QUESTION? CONTACT A MOD OR ADMIN.*


oh snap! i get it

LOL


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Gasol, 21 points. Krstic 14 and the WIN.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

This thread stayed open about 20 posts longer than it should have, since I didn't want to be accused of abusing my mod powers by closing down a thread where a poster (wrongly) suggested that Krstic will become anything close to a first option such as Pau Gasol.

Not worried about that anymore. Locked.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Can we revisit this?

And can I point and laugh at Petey, even though he's not around?


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Rawse said:


> Can we revisit this?
> 
> And can I point and laugh at Petey, even though he's not around?


Ofcourse.


----------



## HeaVINsent15 (Jul 13, 2007)

Nenad is still a great low post scorer. Hes jsut been injured. I remeber 05-06 when we were on those amzing winning streaks. I miss those glory days as a matter of fact the only glory days of the big 3.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Big 3 of Nets since trading for Kidd= Kidd/KMart/RJeff

they did MUCH better than any Kidd/Carter/RJeff.........


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

:laugh:


----------



## HeaVINsent15 (Jul 13, 2007)

FreshCo said:


> Big 3 of Nets since trading for Kidd= Kidd/KMart/RJeff
> 
> they did MUCH better than any Kidd/Carter/RJeff.........


Kidd, K-Mart, J-Kidd was not the big 3. K-Mart was not an all-star and RJ was not that good back then. They may have done better and may have been a better team but they were never considered the big 3.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Krstic will never be anywhere near a "great" low-post scorer in comparison with the best of all time, or even to the point of being a #1 offensive option on a (winning NBA) team. 

But he is good enough to be the #1 _post_ scoring option on a team with a perimeter player who is the #1 overall scoring option. And luckily for him, that's where he is. So assuming either Jefferson keeps it up or Carter gives some consistent effort that's even close to on par to his ability, there is no reason that, once healthy, Krstic can't be a consistently high-teens scorer in the post. And that's really good--something a lot of teams don't have.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

HeaVINsent15 said:


> Kidd, K-Mart, J-Kidd was not the big 3. K-Mart was not an all-star and RJ was not that good back then. They may have done better and may have been a better team but they were never considered the big 3.



Offensively RJeff was still the 3rd option, and YES KMART WAS AN ALLSTAR


----------



## HeaVINsent15 (Jul 13, 2007)

FreshCo said:


> Offensively RJeff was still the 3rd option, and YES KMART WAS AN ALLSTAR


Just because you have 3 offensive options doesnt make you a big 3. Would you call Memphis's tandem of Gay, Conley, and what um Jason Collins a big 3? K-Mart never did anything but play good defense and catch lobs from Kidd. On 3 0n 3 Kidd, Carter, RJ would kill Kidd, K-Mart, younger RJ.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

HeaVINsent15 said:


> Nenad is still a great low post scorer. Hes jsut been injured. I remeber 05-06 when we were on those amzing winning streaks. I miss those glory days as a matter of fact the only glory days of the big 3.


In order to begreat, you have to be great in the majority of the opportunities there are to be great - that includes games NOT played.

A total of 50 games played so far in the past two seasons, out of a total of 140 or so.

He is a good scorer, but to call him great is an insult to those who actually are great


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

HeaVINsent15 said:


> Nenad is still a great low post scorer. Hes jsut been injured. I remeber 05-06 when we were on those amzing winning streaks. I miss those glory days as a matter of fact the only glory days of the big 3.


Amazing winning streak came because the team, led by Kidd, had quit on Scott, and when he was fired they finally started to play again under Frank, overrating him as a coach in the process in the eyes of many fans.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

HeaVINsent15 said:


> Would you call Memphis's tandem of Gay, Conley, and what um Jason Collins a big 3?


Low blow.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

thaKEAF said:


> Low blow.


Don't be so upset, if I remember correctly, Jason Collins was HEAVILY overrated by nets fans, much like all their players.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Well, Nets fans also called Devin Harris, Carter, and Jefferson a Big 3. 

What the hell's with Krstic anyway? Like a year and a half long ACL tear?


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Chan said:


> What the hell's with Krstic anyway? Like a year and a half long ACL tear?


I feel VERY old--I remember (in the 80s) when an ACL tear was considered career-threatening. And guys like Danny Manning, Ed O'Bannon and Ron Harper were never the same players when they tried to come back.

As for Krstic's recovery time, I wonder if it's harder for guys his size, with extra pressure on the knees during cuts, lateral movement, etc. Off the top of my head, I can't think of another 7-footer to have the surgery, so I can't compare his recovery time in context.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Sorry Heavinsent, i've learned better than to argue with a nets fan

*goes to nets board*
*sees topic about how they can beat the spurs*
*leaves*


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

luther said:


> I feel VERY old--I remember (in the 80s) when an ACL tear was considered career-threatening. And guys like Danny Manning, Ed O'Bannon and Ron Harper were never the same players when they tried to come back.
> 
> As for Krstic's recovery time, I wonder if it's harder for guys his size, with extra pressure on the knees during cuts, lateral movement, etc. Off the top of my head, I can't think of another 7-footer to have the surgery, so I can't compare his recovery time in context.


Robert Swift came back from a ACL tear and he put on about 30-40 pounds while rehabbing. It was his personal decision, and in the limited minutes he played you could see how it severely hampered his mobility. Whether that is because of the weight or the ACL is unknown, but the coaching staff seems optimistic that he can play.

He's having recovering from a knee problem and won't be back for some time. There were rumors that the Kurt Thomas trade was to give Swift more minutes once he comes back, so I think he'll return soon.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes, Swift. I had forgotten him entirely. Thanks. But:



Chan said:


> Robert Swift came back from a ACL tear and he put on about 30-40 pounds while rehabbing.


Wow, it seems like a terrible idea to gain weight while recovering from an ACL injury. I'd think you'd want to strengthen the knee, but remain as light as possible otherwise until it's at least back to full strength.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

That's what PJ said. But it was Swift's personal decision. That makes me doubt Oden's decision too.


----------



## HeaVINsent15 (Jul 13, 2007)

Tragedy said:


> In order to begreat, you have to be great in the majority of the opportunities there are to be great - that includes games NOT played.
> 
> A total of 50 games played so far in the past two seasons, out of a total of 140 or so.
> 
> He is a good scorer, but to call him great is an insult to those who actually are great


When did I say he was great. I said Nenad could be great one day. Right now he is just good.


----------



## HeaVINsent15 (Jul 13, 2007)

Tragedy said:


> Amazing winning streak came because the team, led by Kidd, had quit on Scott, and when he was fired they finally started to play again under Frank, overrating him as a coach in the process in the eyes of many fans.


Buddy I was talking about 05-06 the Carter winning streak.


----------



## HeaVINsent15 (Jul 13, 2007)

FreshCo said:


> Sorry Heavinsent, i've learned better than to argue with a nets fan
> 
> *goes to nets board*
> *sees topic about how they can beat the spurs*
> *leaves*


LOL your acting like the majority of Nets fans think that way. If you see my comment on that thread you'll see how I feel.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Who dug up this thread?

Look I get the point is to try and clown Nets fans, but really some of you are not doing yourself any favors by acting so childish. The majority of Nets fans dont even post on here anymore


----------



## HeaVINsent15 (Jul 13, 2007)

HB said:


> Who dug up this thread?
> 
> Look I get the point is to try and clown Nets fans, but really some of you are not doing yourself any favors by acting so childish. The majority of Nets fans dont even post on here anymore


i'll give you two guesses. Rawse obviously wanted to try and brag becuase some stupid Nets fan said Kristic was as good as Gasol.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

HeaVINsent15 said:


> i'll give you two guesses. Rawse obviously wanted to try and brag becuase some stupid Nets fan said Kristic was as good as Gasol.


You sort of ruined the fun of guessing...


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

HeaVINsent15 said:


> i'll give you two guesses. Rawse obviously wanted to try and brag becuase some stupid Nets fan said Kristic was as good as Gasol.


You've also been so bold to tell me that this thread didn't exist. On a couple different occasions.

"Kevin McHale with a jumpshot." :laugh:


----------



## HeaVINsent15 (Jul 13, 2007)

Rawse said:


> You've also been so bold to tell me that this thread didn't exist. On a couple different occasions.
> 
> "Kevin McHale with a jumpshot." :laugh:


Whne did I say that?


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Lets heat this up again.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

HeaVINsent15 said:


> Whne did I say that?


Hugeeug said it. First post.


----------



## BDB (Dec 19, 2006)

The coaching staff has done a horrendous job bringing him back from the surgery. Starting him on opening day, shutting him down because he wasn't ready bringing him back and starting him again.
4.7ppg 3.60rpg 32% fg. Let him go.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

Prior to his injury, Nenad had developed into a spectacular mid-range jump shooter who was OK to sub-OK at everything else. Tough to gauge where he's at now as he is very much still finding his rhythm again afer more than a year off recovering from his ACL tear. I still think he could develop into a capable low post player, but not a superlative one. His rebounding both can and will improve, I think, as he was showing flashes of much better rebounding before the injury, and has again shown some flashes there since recently coming back. Defensively, he works hard but most likely won't ever be better than average, and most likely will be slightly below average. As far as toughness/softness, I don't think he'll ever be a true tough guy, but I don't think softness will be a problem either.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Nenad Krstic: Dynamo Moscow's next great low post scorer...


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I called this one on page 3.

That one guy who thinks Krstic is going to be an allstar, what's his name again, must be shattered.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

lol


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

The funny part is that both Sloth and Rawse' teams were hoping to add Nenad to their teams and failed in doing so.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

The really funny part about this is that people are acting as if signing overseas is an insult to Krstic's ability.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

HB said:


> The funny part is that both Sloth and Rawse' teams were hoping to add Nenad to their teams and failed in doing so.


If by funny, you mean scary.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

luther said:


> The really funny part about this is that people are acting as if signing overseas is an insult to Krstic's ability.


people are laughing at thread starters claim that krstic would become one of the _NBA'S_ next great low post scorer..now he is back in europe...thats what people are laughing at


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

We could have gotten Krstic if we wanted to, we just didn't want to go into the lux tax. Nets wold have done a sign and trade for the trade exception and a draft pick. We counter offered, trying to dump Nocioni on you guys, and you guys wouldn't do that.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Really wouldn't have to be much of anything to be a great low post scorer in this era.How many big men still really go down into the paint and force teams to double them?Aside from Timmy and the doublewide ghost of Shaquille O'Neal it ain't like I can name anyone.I suppose Al Jefferson is the next closest thing.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

^Exactly

Besides I really dont feel bad for Nenad. He is making 6 million dollars a year, probably tax free in a league that is inferior to the NBA. He will get back in shape, and come back to the NBA in a year or two a much better player.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

I feel bad for the fans whose NBA teams decided to let a (when healthy) legit starter leave the league. Feel bad for Krstic, though? Of course not! He got to choose his offer, and it's a great one: at 3 million euros per year, it's the equivalent of a $9 million per year NBA contract (conversion rate plus taxes).


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Krstic was not definitely healthy and he was not definitely worth what the Russians gave him.There's no emotions involved.It's a simple business decision based on a risk analysis.The Nets front office has simply decided not to invest a lot of resources in a player who obviously carries a great deal of risk.


Exactly how many games has Krstic played in the NBA?He's missed more than an entire season in the past two and he wasn't much use when he was able to play last year either.


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th (Jul 7, 2005)

Krstic was 17/7 at like 23/24 years old.

Dont know what the crowing is about. Guy tore up his knee, tried to come back way too early and was not the same.

Its like saying "I told you Heath Ledger wouldnt last 10 years in show business."


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Diable said:


> Krstic was not definitely healthy and he was not definitely worth what the Russians gave him.There's no emotions involved...he wasn't much use when he was able to play last year either.


It's a shame his contract came up when it did. Amare Stoudamire sure wasn't worth his salary in 2005-06 when, that March, he came back and averaged 8.7 ppg and 5.3 rpg. But _was not healthy_ doesn't mean _won't be healthy._ And if he could come back and play near his previous level this year or next, it's sad he's out of the league (unless you prefer inferior players taking spots of superior players, that is).


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh, and before anyone misconstrues that and thinks I'm comparing Krstic to Stoudamire in terms of ability or potential impact, I'm not. I'm just talking about the possibility of coming back from an injury too soon and looking terrible, only to later recover more fully and looking good. Stoudamire was the first guy to pop into my head.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Not only will he get that $$ tax free, but over in Europe it's not unusual to be given a car, housing amongst other things if your a big time player.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

luther said:


> It's a shame his contract came up when it did. Amare Stoudamire sure wasn't worth his salary in 2005-06 when, that March, he came back and averaged 8.7 ppg and 5.3 rpg. But _was not healthy_ doesn't mean _won't be healthy._ And if he could come back and play near his previous level this year or next, it's sad he's out of the league (unless you prefer inferior players taking spots of superior players, that is).


the problem is do you give out a big contract to a player who showed in the last game action that they weren't healthy? i wouldn't and apparently neither would nba teams.

if he recovers though, he'll surely be back in the league in a year or two and get a big deal.


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th (Jul 7, 2005)

BTW why the boner for Krstic Cinco De Mayo?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

MarionBarberThe4th said:


> BTW why the boner for Krstic Cinco De Mayo?


Because Nets homers amuse me.


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th (Jul 7, 2005)

> Because Nets homers amuse me.


both of them


----------



## BDB (Dec 19, 2006)

He definitely came back too early I blame the coaching staff mostly bc I don't like L. Frank.

His season average was down but he started to turn it on after the All Star break.

The Nets were smart not to give him a contract bc he hadn't got back to doing work down low, he took jumpers mostly.


----------

